# What amplifier to buy?



## Frank Lavorngia (7 mo ago)

johnd9 said:


> I bought 2 set of 2 speakers Polk Atrium 4 Outdoor speakers, with nominal and max output 80W.
> 
> I have 2 locations I want to have music at: patio + backyard, garage. My idea is to put :
> 
> ...


I too am looking an amplifier for four speakers in my shop. two in the car port two in the loft pointing towards the shop.
My thoughts are to get one amp /fm reciever with bluetooth.
I have prewired the speakers from each of their locations. So the bluetooth would be for the streaming services to the amp.
What do you think about that?


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

You might need to rethink your speaker lay out. Power in watts is not that important the OHMS that the amp can handle is very important. I know because I blew the left channel out of my Kenwood years ago by unbalancing the system. Expensive to fix.

I tried wireless years ago and did not get the sound quality I wanted. I am not an audiophile but I do know what a lot of music should sound like. 

I suggest you call Crutchfeild. They have excellent CS for sales. I have purchased from them in the past and I have been directed to a product that I bought else where. 

I run 14 guage to all of my speakers


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I, too, am not an audiophile, so I will be following this thread in hopes that someone can give good answers. We stream, play cd's, dvd's, but would like a decent sound to fill the living room. I'm ashamed to say that I have an older Panasonic amp. RCA outlets only, no HDMI, optic or any other more modern connections, and I hate it.

I"m thinking soundbar, wired. Comments?


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

I like my sound bar made by visio, same MFG as the tv. I use it as a middle frequency booster as dialog can be hard for me to understand with my old ears. It is wired, biggest problem I have because I am using in conjunction with the TV is keeping the volume level synced with the remote. Sound bar always seems to sneak up in volume til is overpowering the TV. When the two are in sync the sound seems richer, fuller to my ears.

I have a book shelf amp I bought from some where and after I got it found out that it needs a tv screen for it to operate the radio. I use the USB stick and listen my what I have put on the stick which is the way I like it. 

Audio is hard to help as everyone can be a bit different. I have had excellent response from any ones "monitor series speaker" I had a set of BIC monitors for decades until I moved and went with the book shelf concept. I have a shelf above a door that is just big enough for the amp and 2 speakers. Some times wish they were farther apart but they do fill the room with decent sound.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

With the sound bar MUST you use the volume on the TV? I would like to separate the TV sound from the amplified sound. And to be clear, my speakers are Panasonic bought back in the late 60's, so don't laugh. I know I am due for a complete overhaul.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

My sound bar came with a remote for use. I chose not to have 2 remotes to deal with volume.
If I hit mute they both shut down


----------

